# Someone Want a House? $420 in Flint, MI



## Alexander (Aug 19, 2012)

http://www.homes.com/listing/161544573/4913_Kermit_St_FLINT_MI_48505

Couldn't believe this was real haha, hell yeah.


----------



## ClimbingMtVertigo (Aug 19, 2012)

Check out the street view of it on google; it looks like a meth lab/crack shack.


----------



## infekt (Aug 19, 2012)

That house is in a gang controlled neighborhood. The police don't go there. You'd be lucky to get power there. That entire area is fucked beyond all hope.

That sounds good on the service, but you'd die. Seriously. You->Dead.

"On June 12, 2012, Flint took the #1 spot of the FBI's 2011 List of Most Violent Cities With Populations of over 100,000 people. The report stated Flint had 2,237 violent crimes (murders, rapes, robberies, and aggravated assaults) in 2011. It also stated Flint had increases in non-violent crimes (burglaries, larcenies, auto thefts, arson fires, and other property crimes). [57]The next day, 24/7 Wall Street claimed Flint also made the #1 spot on a similar list, and stated in 2011 Flint had twice as many violent crimes (2,392) as those on their list of the "10 safest cities in America" combined (which in total was 1,246). [58] Additionally, Flint had the most arson fires (287) in 2011 per capita per the FBI" - Flint, MI wikipedia article


----------



## Turwick (Aug 19, 2012)

That house is owned by the housing and urban develop section of the government. The website says you may have to end up paying the full appraised value for it because it says in the ad "Property to be sold subject to 24 CFR206.125."


----------



## Alexander (Aug 20, 2012)

infekt said:


> That house is in a gang controlled neighborhood. The police don't go there. You'd be lucky to get power there. That entire area is fucked beyond all hope.
> 
> That sounds good on the service, but you'd die. Seriously. You->Dead.
> 
> "On June 12, 2012, Flint took the #1 spot of the FBI's 2011 List of Most Violent Cities With Populations of over 100,000 people. The report stated Flint had 2,237 violent crimes (murders, rapes, robberies, and aggravated assaults) in 2011. It also stated Flint had increases in non-violent crimes (burglaries, larcenies, auto thefts, arson fires, and other property crimes). [57]The next day, 24/7 Wall Street claimed Flint also made the #1 spot on a similar list, and stated in 2011 Flint had twice as many violent crimes (2,392) as those on their list of the "10 safest cities in America" combined (which in total was 1,246). [58] Additionally, Flint had the most arson fires (287) in 2011 per capita per the FBI" - Flint, MI wikipedia article


Ha yeah I saw the stats after I posted this lol, be better off in the middle of nowhere...or laying on the train trax.


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Mar 3, 2018)

Has anyone actually spent any time here? I know the place is portrayed as horrible. And im sure, rightfully so. I had a friend who lived there and he actually liked the fact the cops were overwhelmed with real crime and left you alone when it came to stupid stuff. Like in any area where a criminal element prevails you always have to be smart, on high alert, know how to handle and defend yourself. Be alright Interacting with with all kinds of people, know when to stick up for yourself and when to be invisible, and accept the fact shit can go south at any time for you. Whether or not this type of environment is right for you depends on whether or not your willing to risk your personal safety and comfortability for whatever personal freedom or otherwise, you might gain. Just know that, every dark cloud has a silver lining. No place, person or situation is 100% bad. It's all about what your willing to accept, recognize and put up with. That being said, I honestly don't know if I'd have the balls to pull it off and I have seen some shit. If anyone has had a first hand account of the area recently, it would be awesome to hear from you. Im super curious. Especially since thier are so many empty properties. I would love to see a revival of the community using squat tactics. That shit would be epic!


----------

